# How many people are on your ignore list?



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

This site lets you ignore people on here. I tried ignoring the mods but that isn't allowed. Then I tried ignoring myself but that isn't allowed either. I really don't see the point anyway. If I want to ignore someone I just don't read the posts that person makes.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Zero


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I want to answer "everyone" because that would be cute.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

None. I never used it before. Does it make someone's posts just totally become invisible? That would annoy me if that person happened to be someone who's active on the board or in debates, if I couldn't see their posts it might lead to confusion on my part because I wouldn't see a portion of the discussion that people are replying to..


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Monroee said:


> None. I never used it before. Does it make someone's posts just totally become invisible? That would annoy me if that person happened to be someone who's active on the board or in debates, if I couldn't see their posts it might lead to confusion on my part because I wouldn't see a portion of the discussion that people are replying to..


No, if someone on your ignore list posts something it shows up as "Monroee is on your ignore list" and there's an option right there to see that specific post. And if someone quotes them, their response shows up anyways.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

None, I think each and every person on this forum is wonderful


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> No, if someone on your ignore list posts something it shows up as "Monroee is on your ignore list" and there's an option right there to see that specific post. And if someone quotes them, their response shows up anyways.


Oh, thanks for explaining! Hopefully I'll never have to use it though. There are of course some posters that annoy me, but never enough to actually put them on ignore.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

lol, who voted "Everyone"?


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Nobody at the moment but there have been a couple in the past


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

SASPost.getcontentFrame().post(MySASProfile.getNumIgnores());

0

I really like code posting :yes .


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Scarpia is on my ignore list

LOL only joking


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

2 I think. 1 because he was writing offensive posts towards people and the other because he was nothing but negative and aggressive. I can't be dealing with that. 
I hope I'm not on anyone's ignore list


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

42


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

PickleNose said:


> 42


Test


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I have 6 on my ignore list.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Just one, and the forum is a better place for it (for me).


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I had no idea we could. Now, I really want to put someone on ignore. I should really familiarize myself with the site at some point.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

None


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

No one can possibly disturb me enough that I would work up the effort to deal with the block list, right? A difference of opinion isn't cause enough.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

None. I've never had a grudge with anyone here.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

None. I've yet to meet the person, on any forum, that'll make me take the time to put them on ignore. If I don't like the way some posters act, I just skip over their posts.


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

Just one.



Ender said:


> None, I think each and every person on this forum is wonderful


Go spend time in the S&C forum for a few weeks, then come back and tell us you still feel this way.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

There is an ignore list???


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

None, that I recall anyways~


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I didn't even know there was an ignore list.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Two people. Both because I can't stand their persistent negativity and pretentiousness. Don't worry, it's no one in this thread so far!


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Zero, but I've only been here for a short while. Honestly though, ignore lists aren't really my thing, no matter how unpleasant a poster may be.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

None, I didn't even know you can ignore people.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only 2, but you know who you are don't you.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I ignore people manually.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

No one. Why would anyone use this option? If someone is harassing you, everyone else can see it accept you. Then you look like a little ***** for not addressing them. You don't want that do you? I wouldn't.
Then other people use the ignore feature simply because they don't like to read opinions other than their own. That's even weaker.

There is one person i've considered putting on ignore. Not because he harasses me or that his opinions differ than mine. His statements are just so irrelevant, ignorant, pointless, and sometimes not even on topic. He makes no sense and never bothers to explain why he has the opinions he does, or says the off the wall crap he does. It drives me nuts, and i always get suckered into it.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Two.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

zero.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

eh, it's kind of lame to be honest, if I don't like what they say, I keep going. Wasted energy having an "ignore" list. Who gives a **** anyway.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

None.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Everyone . In fact i'm ignoring this post so I won't have to send this ignore post because I will have already ignored the thread for this ignore post which I am also ignoring.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

ZERO,,,


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

About 9 so far. I've never used ignore lists on any other forums I'm a member of until I joined this site.

I wish there was a way of completely hiding everything from people on my ignore list, because currently I can still see their thread titles and anytime anyone quotes them I can see their posts.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

None.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

At this moment 0... But there has been many.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

One


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

none!


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll never use the ignore feature. And that goes for any forum I decide to be a member of, as well. To me, I see it as a cowardly action. It's the equivalent of covering your ears and going "ALALALALALALALALA, I CAN'T HEAR YOUUUUUUUUU!!!"

And besides, you never know when you'll see a post (by anybody) that will prompt you to respond accordingly to them anyway.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

More every day. :no


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

no one... im pretty sure im on a few peoples though lol


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

0 and I don't see a point to it, if I had a problem with someone I'd rather hash it out.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

illmatic1 said:


> no one... im pretty sure im on a few peoples though lol


This. hahaha


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

50 :whip


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Zero as of right now


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

0


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't have any on my SAS ignore list, but I've got a mental list of people that I ignore.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Zero.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

0. Useless feature, there is a couple of people that irk me. but I just roll my eyes and move on when I see their posts.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

None and hopefully it'll stay that way. I wonder if I made it on someone's ignore list...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cam1 said:


> I don't have any on my SAS ignore list, but I've got a mental list of people that I ignore.


I hope I am not on it :afr.

I have one, but I also had to ban him waaaaaaay back.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Everyone should have 1 because they all ignore me.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Nobody is on my list, but I am sure I am on many people's list. :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Everyone? :lol
That's scary!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Is this just a sneaky way of asking if there are members that you hate?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Just 1. Usually I find most people here entertaining rather than annoying, so nobody here has done anything irritating enough to provoke getting on my ignore list, aside from one person. And once you get on my **** list, you aren't getting off.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

mark101 said:


> I don't see any posts in this thread


:clap Cute joke and emoticon.

Zero for me. :yay I do dislike some members' posts here greatly but I would never put someone on my block list, as I'd feel out of the loop. I want to know what someone said, even if it ends up being something probably rude or ignorant.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

1 person. He's banned now so it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

15 :yay

Does anyone here have a longer list?


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I have added a couple of people on my ignore list now, but only because they decided to break off contact with me first. They rejected me first. I guess maybe I was too in their face, too aggressive, creepy, forward, etc. whatever. 

The **** with them. > : (


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

None.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I voted a while back and it's still the same: none.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Nil. Much too lazy to be at that carry on. Extra clicking and the like? Pffft.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

3, all because they couldn't argue their opinion in an intelligent manner.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

just added one a few days ago. if you don't understand personal space and give off a sense of entitlement that i have to acknowledge you, your *** is getting here.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

I've got a few i'll be adding now that I know about it. Just mainly trolls


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Everyone!:eek


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

3 or 4


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

0


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Two. They might not come on anymore though..since I blocked them back in 2011.


----------



## BiagioScanz444 (May 8, 2013)

I have no one on my ignore list here.

As for my facebook.... that's a different story.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

No one.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Every one.


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

Currently 1.

On forums I typically add everyone who, long-term, has nothing of value to say in situations that call for it as well as those who quote them too much. It helps my reading flow more naturally from post-to-post, I can get to the meat of the content faster, and it just looks nicer. It only takes a second, too.

I hate it when those people are staff, though. It's at its most awkward when they're publicly having a private, flirty conversation that nobody else can participate in right in the middle of a discussion about helping someone in trouble out. Poor OP comes in asking for help, comes back to 15+ posts all hopeful, and finds that most of it is pretty much just two posters having sex on his topic and he's still boned.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't have anyone on my ignore list. I like hearing from people!


----------



## Alexa10 (Sep 17, 2011)

None. Even if I hate people; I still want to view their opinions.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I can ignore people...here goes!!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

2


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

cero


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

None but I have a long list of users on my sh*t list.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

komorikun said:


> None but I have a long list of users on my sh*t list.


What happens to the users on your sh*t list?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*voodoo*



FoundAndLost said:


> What happens to the users on your sh*t list?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

komorikun said:


>


That's nothing compared to what happens to mine.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have a list of users that are boring-mutha-****ers, but no one ignored.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

4 or now 3 left because one of them got banned.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

No one. The users whose posts I don't like end up getting banned anyways.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

FoundAndLost said:


> That's nothing compared to what happens to mine.


I can't see that image.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I can't see that image.


Working now?


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

None


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

None. There are three people on here who I'd put on ignore but I just enjoy reading what they have to say and rolling my eyes at their posts.  They're lovely people. All of them.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

shelbster18 said:


> None. There are three people on here who I'd put on ignore but I just enjoy reading what they have to say and rolling my eyes at their posts.  They're lovely people. All of them.


I've always wondered, what's up with your avatar?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

0.00


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

nubly said:


> I've always wondered, what's up with your avatar?


lol...It's a girl sucking on a Rocket popsicle and mascara coming down her face. I think it's a beautiful work of art.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

The only people I've ever put on my ignore list were the ones who posted pics of themselves in the pic thread like every other day (they've seemed to have stopped, though). I have recently thought about adding the people who post excessive gifs/pics, too, but I've been too lazy.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

0 that i remembre... didnt even know there was an ignore list


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

Zero


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

If you have everyone on your ignore list, how could you read this thread?


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

none. is there any trolls in here?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Ender said:


> None, I think each and every person on this forum is wonderful


I beg to differ. I ignore all of you because you're all incredibly annoying.

Jokes.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

1, but that was a PM issue. I assumed to "ignore" meant to block.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

Just one right now.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

None


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Only had one on there and he was banned a long time ago.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Was zero but recently I added a couple posters. They post soooo much but never say anything interesting, so.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Was zero but recently I added a couple posters. They post soooo much but never say anything interesting, so.


Sorry.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

6. Took one off recently.

2 racists, 1 semi racist / alt-right whatever, the guy who tells people with BDD they are ugly, 1 mega troll, 1 guy who makes weird pity threads / polls that sometimes make me feel **** about things.

I learned that if you are drawn to arguing too much with certain people, its best to pop them on ignore, because its the internet and isn't worth your time and effort arguing with them.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

9 right now. I really wish I could straight up block people though. I don't ignore sections but I also have a bunch of threads on ignore.

If I habitually get irritated by their posts or they bum me out then I usually ignore them. I don't really want to read or absorb that kind of negativity.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

10 or so. Consists of people who repeteadly make annoying posts, complete *******s who for some reason still aren't banned, and a few with irritating personalities.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

0 I haven't dislike anyone that much yet. Wouldnt surprise me if I was on a few lists cause I can be super repetitive and depressing in my posts lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

0


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

One thing about being a mod is not being able to ignore list anyone because you may need to see anything, obviously. Not that I have ever wanted to. I have blocked people on Facebook in the past for whatever reason, but on a forum I want to see everyone's posts even if I dislike them.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

roxslide said:


> 9 right now. I really wish I could straight up block people though. I don't ignore sections but I also have a bunch of threads on ignore.
> 
> If I habitually get irritated by their posts or they bum me out then I usually ignore them. I don't really want to read or absorb that kind of negativity.


me?


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

geraltofrivia said:


> 10 or so. Consists of people who repeteadly make annoying posts, complete *******s who for some reason still aren't banned, and a few with irritating personalities.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


me?


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Cletis said:


> komorikun said:
> 
> 
> > Was zero but recently I added a couple posters. They post soooo much but never say anything interesting, so.
> ...


me?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

None. I've only ever added one, but I can't remember who it was. I think they got banned.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Only one & I only did it cause one day I came on and every second post was by them otherwise I don’t usually need it as I just skip posts by usernames I don’t care for


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Quite a few but most of them I put on there years ago. A lot of them are either long gone or hardly post anymore. 

I have maybe added 3 over the past couple years or so. Mostly it's people I'm tired of arguing with and I'm hoping if I put them on ignore I'll be too lazy to look and see what they've said. I often look anyway.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Only one & I only did it cause one day I came on and every second post was by them otherwise I don't usually need it as I just skip posts by usernames I don't care for


me?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I still wish the ignore list worked the way it's name implies. You're not exactly able to ignore someone if you still get a quote notification every single time they quote you somewhere on the forum. The only way to fix that is turn off quote notifications. And then you don't get quote notifications for people you do want to talk to and aren't trolling.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

None, I wish we could see how many ignore lists we were on though :b



Silent Memory said:


> None. I've only ever added one, but I can't remember who it was. I think they got banned.


But in a way, banning someone is kinda like adding them to _everyone's_ ignore list

_kinda_


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

People who got banned pretty soon after I added them to it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

chrissyq3838 said:


> me?


I've got nothing against you. As far as I know you rarely ever post, at least you didn't under your old username


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

It's currently just users who spam news articles and then I ignored the whole just for fun section. It's not personal, I just got bored of their spam.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

About 25-40 rude individuals (not just to me, to any member) and obvious trolls trying to provoke flamewars. Would be a bit more if the forum had a proper ''block user'' button right under their post count.


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

None. I suspect I'm on at least one persons ignore list though. I don't mind, it's good that my posts don't necessarily have to negatively effect people.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Just three. One of them is permanently banned and neither of the other two have been active for over five years. I don't even remember why I added them to be honest.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Last time I counted it was about 40 something. Some will have left though and I won't have checked.

Things annoy me very easily though when I'm in a funny mood.


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

scarpia said:


> This site lets you ignore people on here. I tried ignoring the mods but that isn't allowed. Then I tried ignoring myself but that isn't allowed either. I really don't see the point anyway. If I want to ignore someone I just don't read the posts that person makes.


THERES AN IGNORE LIST????
mmm did not even knew about it.... then again.... don't need it...


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I find interesting that some people consider as spamming when a user is really active in a forum others are considering is dying for lack of activity/interesting things going on. I don't particularly mind when I log in an see all the last posts are made by a single person because (in general/other forums) some people integrate their posting activity with their working one, therefore they normally post when they are back to work or before they do, sometimes it's both and for which they end up making a whole bunch of post at once. I can be very active during some days, never thought of it as spamming, but I'll evaluate my posting activity after the comments I have read.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

None.


----------



## Anatoles (Oct 5, 2017)

Zer0


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

43, but most of them probably haven't posted in a decade and some may be the same trolls under multiple names.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I have 2, not because of what they post, but because their gif avatars/huge signatures give me an eyesore


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

LydeaCharlotte said:


> One thing about being a mod is not being able to ignore list anyone because you may need to see anything, obviously.


Yeah I was gonna say something like this too. But you're far more tolerant and patient than me 'cause I did have a fairly large ignore list :b by the time I became mod it was mostly old trolls and banned users though.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

None. 

Very occasionally, I just mentally "ignore" people and skip over their posts. (Only if they have proven they can't 'disagree without being disagreeable' and I no longer am interested in their thoughts.)


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I can't read this post for some reason, its just blank - anyway I only have 1 on ignore :wink2:

*I'd never put you on my list HF


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> I can't read this post for some reason, its just blank - anyway I only have 1 on ignore :wink2:
> 
> *I'd never put you on my list HF


Ha!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

0.

I don't want to miss out on the fun.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Currently 22. I notice a few are banned or not around anymore...should just remove those. Just removed the banned one and now it's 21. A few frequently change their usernames and so I keep wondering who they are until I look at their posting histories.


* *





The people I put on ignore are almost always either trolls/harassers/users who intentionally insulted me more than once, or people who for the most part seem decent and I thought we were on okay or at least neutral terms, I might have even liked them or had them on my friends list, but then they said something that was particularly hurtful, and it was pain for me to even see their posts anymore whether they were intentionally insulting or not. It's painful because I can't figure out why they dislike me so much and/or how they can say something so hurtful without even thinking about the effect it might have on others...or maybe they're fully aware of this and that's the point. It really sucks finding out that a person you respect doesn't respect you in return, maybe even hates you, and I can't bear seeing their friendly interactions with other users.

There are more users of that type that I should add...

(One of the most recent times I ranted about something, somebody I didn't even know harshly judged me for it, illustrating the point I'm making here...and thus the spoiler.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Several but they are all banned/inactive aside from one poster who doesn't post much but I needed to stop him pm'ing me and it was the only way.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

i had some, but then i felt bad about it and un-ignored them. i think there's one or two now.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I never even touched the ignore list function once ever. But I am sure I am on quite of a few ignore list and block list myself lol. It happens if people do not find you socially ideal enough to talk to, but you keep trying to reach out to them.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Zero


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

-52


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Y'all with no one in your ignore list must have pretty good internal ignoring mechanisms.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

geraltofrivia said:


> Y'all with no one in your ignore list must have pretty good internal ignoring mechanisms.


After I read this thread I added some people since I realized that this is the "fashion" way to go and that everybody is doing it. I don-t want to be out of fashion :O


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sus y said:


> After I read this thread I added some people since I realized that this is the "fashion" way to go and that everybody is doing it. I don-t want to be out of fashion :O


:O

Did you just add random people? Or did you at least add people you didn't like?


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

16.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

karenw said:


> :lol. I throw darts randomly at my ignored users.


I know am at the x3 20 position,because u don't seem to be very good at darts.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

all of Amon's known sockpuppets and a few sexual terrorists


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Idk I'm not going to check. But I have at least one and I don't really see the point in it because I still see when he makes those stupid topics. I don't want to see them that's why I blocked him. Why you gotta be like this sas?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

geraltofrivia said:


> :O
> 
> Did you just add random people? Or did you at least add people you didn't like?


Neither, I added people I think they don't like me lol, but it was more about remembering so I don't quote or mention them, for not bothering them. So, I'm open, anyone who doesn't want me to quote them, tell to keep adding because I want to keep fashion.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

One. He was being very inappropriate to me and others.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

roxslide said:


> 9 right now. I really wish I could straight up block people though. I don't ignore sections but I also have a bunch of threads on ignore.
> 
> If I habitually get irritated by their posts or they bum me out then I usually ignore them. I don't really want to read or absorb that kind of negativity.


+2


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I think 4. I don't go in there much. Actually never used it once in all my years up until that unibrowed troll was on here driving everybody nuts a while back. Currently, two are ignored for all of eternity until they hopefully decide to leave the site. Two I'm sure I'll remove at some point, just needed a 'break' and now at least can decide whether I'm in the proper mood to view their stuff if I see it. I use a similar tactic at work that has lessened my # of blowups. If I'm about ready to verbally 'bust a cap' in somebody, I'll just create a rule in Outlook to auto-filter their emails to my special folder and then visit that folder when my anxiety/stress level has eased up a bit.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Tip: People on your 'ignore list' who you continually & creepily stalk online for several years after the fact does not actually mean you are ignoring them.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Scratch that. It is now 5.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I've never used it.

I think I'd probably only use it if someone was stalking/harassing me. I'm already pretty good at tuning people out.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

There should be an automated filter for SAS, so the member can block out a common word and phrase when someone who quotes them uses it within their sentence.

I actually learned from the responses though.

*Blocked words - Silly nonsense, bizarre, no one cares, puts me to sleep

What kind of silly nonsense is that to say?

What you're saying is bizarre.

That's completely off topic, it's because no one cares.

What you're saying puts me to sleep.*

The blocked common word and phrases are closely monitored by the moderator and would be considered as a personal remark for mentally affecting the person's inner thoughts to cloud their judgment.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I have 15 people on my ignore list. I used to think of the users like I do pokemon: "Gotta catch 'em all!". I like that you can still opt to view users posts even once you've ignored them.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

0


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I have a few, but they don't post anymore.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I think I blocked somebody a long time ago, I used to get harassing messages and they'd harass my friends on here too. Other than that, no. I'm pretty good at using my own ignore ability in my brain if I see something I don't particularly care for. [edit: I just went to look, I apparently have no one on that list. The guy I mentioned is perma-banned now, so maybe that's why lol]


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

none. I'd rather argue with them either till I win or they give up and stop responding. if they're a troll, I'll out-troll them. If I did put them on ignore, my curiosity would get the better of me and I'd read it anyway.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

I just checked my ignore list. I have only one person on there and he hasn't been active in several years.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

None.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Must be getting close to 50 or so now. It certainly makes the threads look a bit weird but it's less annoying.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Probably more than 4 but less than everyone. Probably...


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

0


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

18 and counting...


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

harrison said:


> Must be getting close to 50 or so now. It certainly makes the threads look a bit weird but it's less annoying.


Jesus that's alot!

I had only one blocked cause they were straight up rude to me but most people are good here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Cascades said:


> Jesus that's alot!
> 
> I had only one blocked cause they were straight up rude to me but most people are good here.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I guess it is quite a few. I just find quite a few of them annoying. I suppose to be fair things annoy me very easily. I'm becoming a grumpy old bugger 

Some would have most likely left by now - I just couldn't be bothered checking.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*strictly between 1% and 99%*

kill

or nurture each

every human being is a threat

until they earn some respect (from anyone or groups) 1% or 99%

phone is 99% ignore

then other approaches... volume of speech or meaning of it

mezzanine layer go pub, get entertaining each other or wasting the time

also appendage money for beers or food. what's worth?

certain people who listen to me. friends, 1 family, doctor(s) uhh bar teller

otherwise reject

blacklist.. me on everyone's? volume of job applications rejected

junk mail thru my letterflap goes in recycling bin


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

31.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

3


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

You know, I've been using forums since the very first day I've had an internet connection on my own computer at age 12... and I never, ever remember having to go to a separate page under my profile and manually enter the names of people I want blocked. Why is it like this in 2018? Why why why? Is it some misguided design choice to make it less appealing to block people you disagree with, or is the forum design really that dated? It should be as simple as: click on the user's name ->select Ignore from the drop-down list. Or even have a Block button right there next to the report button.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

None so far.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

9 about to be 10


----------



## Kalakotkas (Feb 15, 2018)

I don't see the point in blocking people.
I can debate if I do not agree or simply ignore the posts, there's no need to take any further action imho.


----------

